# Canon Price Drops on L Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/17133/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/canon-ef-11-24-f2-8l-coming-cr1/" target="_blank">mentioned a few weeks ago that Canon would be dropping the price on various L lenses around September 1, 2014</a>. Both B&H Photo and Adorama have switched over to the new Canon pricing.</p>
<p>This looks like permanent price drops as we do not see any sort of rebate program, we’ll keep an eye out for one though.</p>
<p>All the price drops and links are after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td><strong>Lens</strong></td>
<td><strong>Reduction</strong></td>
<td><strong>New Price</strong></td>
<td><strong>Buy</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 8-15mm f/4 L USM</td>
<td>$150</td>
<td>$1,349</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732107-USA/Canon_4427B002_EF_8_15mm_f_4L_Fisheye.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA8154.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II USM</td>
<td>$200</td>
<td>$2,099</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2470.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>Canon EF 24-70mm f/4 L IS USM</strong></td>
<td><strong>$500</strong></td>
<td><strong>$999</strong></td>
<td><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/898652-USA/Canon_6313b002_EF_24_70mm_f_4_0L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA24704U.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6 L IS USM</td>
<td>$140</td>
<td>$2,549</td>
<td><span style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/319784-USA/Canon_9322A002AA_28_300mm_f_3_5_5_6L_IS_USM.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA28300ISU.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a> </span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II USM</strong></td>
<td><strong>$200</strong></td>
<td><strong>$2,299</strong></td>
<td><span style="color: #000000;"><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA702002ISU.html">Adorama</a></strong> </span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 L IS USM</td>
<td>$50</td>
<td>$1,299</td>
<td><span style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457678-USA/Canon_1258B002AA_EF_70_200mm_f_4L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA702004ISU.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> </span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 L IS USM</td>
<td>$150</td>
<td>$1,449</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732106-USA/Canon_4426B002_EF_70_300mm_f_4_5_6L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA70300LU.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 14mm f/2.8 L II USM</td>
<td>$110</td>
<td>$2,249</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/519474-USA/Canon_2045B002_Super_Wide_Angle_EF.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA1428AF2U.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>Canon TS-E 17mm f/4 L</strong></td>
<td><strong>$250</strong></td>
<td><strong>$2,249</strong></td>
<td><strong><span style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606803-USA/Canon_3553B002_Wide_Tilt_Shift_TS_E_17mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA174AFU.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a> </span></strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 24mm f/1.4 L II USM</td>
<td>$100</td>
<td>$1,649</td>
<td><span style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/590449-USA/Canon_2750B002_EF_24mm_f_1_4L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA24142U.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a> </span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L II</td>
<td>$200</td>
<td>$1,999</td>
<td><span style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606804-USA/Canon_3552B002_TS_E_24mm_f_3_5L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo </a>| <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2435AF2U.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a> </span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 50mm f/1.2 L USM</td>
<td>$70</td>
<td>$1,549</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457680-USA/Canon_1257B002AA_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_2L.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA5012AFU.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 85mm f/1.2 L II USM</td>
<td>$100</td>
<td>$2,099</td>
<td><span style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423691-USA/Canon_1056B002AA_EF_85mm_f_1_2L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA85122AFU.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a> </span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L IS USM Macro</td>
<td>$100</td>
<td>$949</td>
<td><span style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/647011-USA/Canon_3554B002_EF_100mm_f_2_8L_Macro.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA10028ISU.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a> </span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 135mm f/2 L USM</td>
<td>$40</td>
<td>$1,049</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/112539-USA/Canon_2520A004_Telephoto_EF_135mm_f_2_0L.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA1352AF.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 180mm f/3.5 L USM Macro</td>
<td>$80</td>
<td>$1,499</td>
<td><span style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/112541-USA/Canon_2539A007_Telephoto_EF_180mm_f_3_5L.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA18035U.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a> </span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>Canon EF 300mm f/2.8 L IS II USM</strong></td>
<td><strong>$700</strong></td>
<td><strong>$6,599</strong></td>
<td><strong><span style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732108-USA/Canon_4411B002_EF_300mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA300282U.html">Adorama</a> </span></strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 400mm f/2.8 L II USM</td>
<td>$1,000</td>
<td>$10,499</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732109-USA/Canon_4412B002_EF_400mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo </a>| <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA400282U.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 500mm f/4 L IS II USM</td>
<td>$1,000</td>
<td>$9,499</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754507-USA/Canon_5124B002_500mm_f_4L_EF_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA50042U.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS II USM</td>
<td>$1,000</td>
<td>$11,999</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754508-REG/Canon_5125B002_EF_600mm_f_4L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA60042U.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon EF 800mm f/5.6 L IS USM</td>
<td>$500</td>
<td>$13,499</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/542293-REG/Canon_2746B002AA_EF_800mm_f_5_6L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA80056ISU.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon 1.4x III Teleconverter</td>
<td>$50</td>
<td>$449</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732113-USA/Canon_4409B002_Extender_EF_1_4X_III.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA14XAF3U.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon 2.0x III Teleconverter</td>
<td>$50</td>
<td>$449</td>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732111-USA/Canon_4410B002_Extender_EF_2X_III.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2XAF3U.html&kbid=64393">Adorama</a></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Act444 (Aug 31, 2014)

The price on the 24-70 f/4 should have been under $1K from the get-go. No way did it feel or perform like a $1500 lens.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 31, 2014)

Hehehe. They price it to high. We don't buy enough. They are forced to lower their prices. 
Free market at work. 
Will still not buy as long as canon does not bring mirrorless FF.


----------



## Woody (Aug 31, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Hehehe. They price it to high. We don't buy enough. They are forced to lower their prices.
> Free market at work.
> Will still not buy as long as canon does not bring mirrorless FF.



That is a non sequitur. One will STILL not buy an EF 24-70 f/4 IS even if one has a mirrorless FF. The EF lens is too large and heavy for mirrorless mount. Compare to CZ 24-70 f/4 OSS. (On the other hand, the Sony 70-200 f/4 OSS lens is much heavier than the EF version... go figure...)

I am wondering if Canon is dumping their storehouse stock before they move into mirrorless....


----------



## moreorless (Aug 31, 2014)

Act444 said:


> The price on the 24-70 f/4 should have been under $1K from the get-go. No way did it feel or perform like a $1500 lens.



Indeed although at this price I think it becomes a potentially significant lens, especially if your talking entry level FF sales.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 31, 2014)

Canon saved me $5-6K for not having 16-35mm f4 IS & 200mm f2 IS on their NEW price reduction list.


----------



## wtlloyd (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, if you own a 400, 500, 600 supertele, your lens just lost up to $1K in resale value. 
Same for all the other lenses to a lesser degree. 
This will affect refurb and used prices in just a short while.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 31, 2014)

moreorless said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > The price on the 24-70 f/4 should have been under $1K from the get-go. No way did it feel or perform like a $1500 lens.
> ...



Perhaps. The 35 f/2 IS came out at $800, but it wasn't until the price drop to $550 that I decided to pick one up. Decent lens, just overpriced (initially) for what it offers. Same with this new 24-70. I was interested in it but the price needed to come down. No way was it worth $1500, and I'm not even sure it's worth $1000. But pretty soon, used ones (or white box models) should be able to be picked up for $800 or less...now we're talking...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Well, if you own a 400, 500, 600 supertele, your lens just lost up to $1K in resale value.



That would be a bummer if I intended to sell my 600 II. But I don't. 

Another way to look at it, for me, is that the next two lenses I plan to buy are the TS-E 17mm and the 300/2.8 II...a $950 'savings'.


----------



## Ruined (Aug 31, 2014)

If 85L gets same percentage off as fall 2013 incl rebate I will likely pick one up.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 31, 2014)

Act444 said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > Act444 said:
> ...



Looking at some of the HK importers I can see the 6D + 24-70mm package is only £500 more than the 6D alone.

As a 6D kit is really where I think it would do best, the macro mode isn't maybe ideal for insects but seems to make for a good flower lens, add in a good landscape/street focal length that's all in good quality and fairly fast and I think you've got a very nice one lens holiday setup.


----------



## ScottyP (Aug 31, 2014)

Obviously a response to market conditions. While there are several relevant ones here, including overly-aggressive pricing strategy in the last few years, camera/tablet cameras, mirrorless systems, a still-sluggish economic recovery, market saturation, etc., I can think of no stronger operative market force than competition. 

And because Canon is partly insulated from Nikon/Sony competition by the investment its existing customers have sunk in Canon equipment (which acts as a barrier to switching systems), I think this speaks volumes about the effect of 3rd party lens makers in particular, being direct competition on lenses. Chief among them being Sigma, with their generally well-respected Art line.

I think this is great for the consumer, as it should drive innovation as well as put some brake on pricing.


----------



## jasonsim (Aug 31, 2014)

Is this at all related to a stronger dollar? Just wondering. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/a-few-brief-comments-on-the-technical-condition-of-the-dollar-2014-8


----------



## Jesse (Aug 31, 2014)

Now do I get the Canon 24mm or the TBA Sigma version?


----------



## wtlloyd (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, there'll be winners and losers.
When the ver2 superteles were announced, excellent ver1 copies immediately jumped up $1k in selling price.



neuroanatomist said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you own a 400, 500, 600 supertele, your lens just lost up to $1K in resale value.
> ...


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 31, 2014)

No 100-400? What does that mean? Still selling well or discontinued?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Yes, there'll be winners and losers.
> When the ver2 superteles were announced, excellent ver1 copies immediately jumped up $1k in selling price.



Since a 600/4 III is probably the only reason I'd be selling my MkII, that'll work.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 31, 2014)

jasonsim said:


> Is this at all related to a stronger dollar? Just wondering.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/a-few-brief-comments-on-the-technical-condition-of-the-dollar-2014-8


Got my 400mm for slightly less than adjusted price. It was about 1.5yrs ago. Then the price went up good $700ish. Now back to square one. It makes sense in term of dollar fluctuations.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmm...I'm no mathematician... but I'm pretty sure there's a mistake for the Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L II. $1,999.00 minus $250 should be less than $1,999.00, right?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Hmm...I'm no mathematician... but I'm pretty sure there's a mistake for the Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L II. $1,999.00 minus $250 should be less than $1,999.00, right?



MSRP was $2199, with the $200 price drop it's now $1999.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 31, 2014)

Act444 said:


> The price on the 24-70 f/4 should have been under $1K from the get-go. No way did it feel or perform like a $1500 lens.



OTOH the 24-105L list wasn't much less and that performed much worse (especially at 24mm). Of course 24-105 street had fallen like crazy.

The 24-70 f/4 IS had been on sale for $1000 every few months or so for a long time. It does make sense to lock it there. It's really going to make the places listing 24-105 for $1200 look beyond absurd though now. That was beyond absurd already. I guess 24-105 is now discontinued (replaced by 24-70 f/4 IS as I had been saying).


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...I'm no mathematician... but I'm pretty sure there's a mistake for the Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L II. $1,999.00 minus $250 should be less than $1,999.00, right?
> ...



I was just pointing out that for that lens, the front page lists Old Price=$1,999.00 Drop=$250.00 New Price=$1,999.00. It's a typo I assume.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 1, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch.Conner said:
> ...



Ahhh, sorry – didn't pay much attention to the CR post since it was posted on CPW yesterday.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Sep 1, 2014)

Makes sense if this is a permanent reduction. Reducing something by 10% for the long-term would be a big hit.

I agree... Saying your gear has lost XX% in value only comes into play if you sell your gear often or it stays on the shelf. For those of us in which photography is a passion or business, a lens only gains in value.


----------



## garyknrd (Sep 1, 2014)

I am kicking myself. A few months ago here in Thailand Canon put the 500 & 600 II on sale for about 8000 & 10,000. It lasted about two months. I really want a tripod mount 600 II + 1.4 for some stationary work....


----------



## JPCanonUser (Sep 1, 2014)

jasonsim said:


> Is this at all related to a stronger dollar? Just wondering.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/a-few-brief-comments-on-the-technical-condition-of-the-dollar-2014-8



Perhaps. Havent seen any announcement for reductions in Japan, for example, 24-70 F4 L IS is still JPY 154,000


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 1, 2014)

JPCanonUser said:


> jasonsim said:
> 
> 
> > Is this at all related to a stronger dollar? Just wondering.
> ...



Canon India has already dropped price in June. I reckon they might do it again to keep price on par with these new Us prices.
http://www.jjmehta.com/forum/index.php?topic=36292.0


----------



## e17paul (Sep 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if Canon UK have also dropped prices? It would appear so from http://www.wexphotographic.com/brand/?canon-price-drop 

This may be a global priice realignment before new lenses are announced at Photokina


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 1, 2014)

I can also see some price drops here in Germany. But most retailers have not yet reduced their prices.


----------



## dcm (Sep 1, 2014)

Just browsed the Canon refurb page.

EF 24-70 f/4L IS USM Refurbished $799.99 (in stock, price drop) 

EF 24-105 f/4L IS USM Refurbished $919.20


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 1, 2014)

The price drops are not about competition they speak volumes about the fall in new camera purchases these normally spark lens purchases even if some of these lenses are specialist. Canon are trying to find ways to stimulate the market in two weeks time were get a clearer picture at Photokina when GfK publish market data about the state of the industry which has been in contraction.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 1, 2014)

Just a little reality check here. Keep in mind the "price drops" are more like price matching to the same prices during rebate periods. 

Since rebates have been pretty much constant for the past few years, it's entirely possible that Canon's marketing research has shown that the rebate system is no longer an effective marketing tool and it would be better to just institute the rebate prices permanently. 

I guess we'll know if, in a couple of months or weeks Canon offers rebates on top of the new prices. But, in the meantime, I'm not sure we should assume these prices mean anything at all. 

One thought – if Canon abandons the rebates for permanent price reductions, this could also be a sign they are throwing in the towel on MAP enforcement. It's no secret manufacturers have been completely unable to actually enforce MAP prices in the internet world. Rebate periods have been used to enforce MAP. Perhaps Canon has decided they will reduce the list prices and then accept that dealers will offer lower prices.


----------



## ramon123 (Sep 1, 2014)

How does this affect the black Friday weekend/month? The Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS II normally drops to $1799. 

My question is, will this lens drop even more, possibly to $1599 on black Friday weekend/month?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 1, 2014)

ramon123 said:


> How does this affect the black Friday weekend/month? The Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS II normally drops to $1799.
> 
> My question is, will this lens drop even more, possibly to $1599 on black Friday weekend/month?



Ask us on the following Saturday...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 1, 2014)

dcm said:


> Just browsed the Canon refurb page.
> 
> EF 24-70 f/4L IS USM Refurbished $799.99 (in stock, price drop)
> 
> EF 24-105 f/4L IS USM Refurbished $919.20



Now that is truly bizarre, considering that the 24-70 f/4 IS is a better lens in just about every possible regard (size, weight, resistance to longitudinal CA, resistance to later CA, distortion, edge and corner sharpness, close focusing distance, IS quality) the only thing it loses on is 71-105mm (or more realistically call it 85-105mm since does 70mm vs 80mm really matter much much less 70mm vs 71mm). Not to mention as well that it's easy to find brand new white box 24-105 for as low as $600, so who would pay $920 for a refurb 24-105L. I mean you have the superior 24-70 f/4 IS for only a few bucks more new and for less as refurb and the 24-105 all over forums and ebay for hundreds less, for true new not refurb.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 1, 2014)

jeffa4444 said:


> The price drops are not about competition they speak volumes about the fall in new camera purchases these normally spark lens purchases even if some of these lenses are specialist. Canon are trying to find ways to stimulate the market in two weeks time were get a clearer picture at Photokina when GfK publish market data about the state of the industry which has been in contraction.



Maybe they are trying to get users to lock into just a few more lenses before it turns out the 7D2,5D4,1DX2 still use older sensor tech.... (at least in very small part, or as an added bonus)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 1, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Maybe they are trying to get users to lock into just a few more lenses before it turns out the 7D2,5D4,1DX2 still use older sensor tech.... (at least in very small part, or as an added bonus)



Yeah, because there no way all the amazing images taken with that 'older sensor tech' will convince anyone to consider Canon.


----------



## bdeutsch (Sep 2, 2014)

jeffa4444 said:


> The price drops are not about competition they speak volumes about the fall in new camera purchases these normally spark lens purchases even if some of these lenses are specialist.


I find that very hard to believe. I think that Canon has to be taking a big hit on lens sales because Tamron and Sigma are now making as good or better lenses than Canon at significantly lower prices. 

Deutsch Photography LLC: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they are trying to get users to lock into just a few more lenses before it turns out the 7D2,5D4,1DX2 still use older sensor tech.... (at least in very small part, or as an added bonus)
> ...



DOn't forget that a number of the user surveys that Canon has sent out have had questions along the lines of: how trapped do you feel by your lens collection, do you think it's too expensive to switch systems, etc.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 2, 2014)

jeffa4444 said:


> The price drops are not about competition they speak volumes about the fall in new camera purchases these normally spark lens purchases even if some of these lenses are specialist. Canon are trying to find ways to stimulate the market in two weeks time were get a clearer picture at Photokina when GfK publish market data about the state of the industry which has been in contraction.



you sure about? is canon USA the only place where lenses are purchased / sold for canon? did I miss the rest of the world?

this speaks far more to the Yen than to anything - it's easier and more cost effective to drop the price versus running continual rebates.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 2, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/17133/">Tweet</a></div>
> <p>We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/canon-ef-11-24-f2-8l-coming-cr1/" target="_blank">mentioned a few weeks ago that Canon would be dropping the price on various L lenses around September 1, 2014</a>. Both B&H Photo and Adorama have switched over to the new Canon pricing.



what i find interesting (and that none of the canon and industry experts in this thread) have weighed in on - is from the original rumor - the person mentioned BOTH this AND the 11-24 2.8L for 2800.

does that give further assurance of the 11-24? possibly yes?


----------



## zlatko (Sep 2, 2014)

Prices go up and down, and down and up. The Canon 135mm f/2L lens price has dropped to $1049, but the price is still higher than it was back in 2008 or 2011.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 2, 2014)

It's the dawning of the age of aquarius .. good old EF is dying ... new native short flangeback lenses for mirrorless FF are on the horizon ... or maybe even around the corner. 

Canon has to lower lens prices, because so many people like myself are not interested in big mirrorslappers any longer.


----------



## johnb (Sep 2, 2014)

One Canon L lens has already dropped in price dramatically in the UK. The 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM has dropped around £200 from most mainstream retailers over the past couple of weeks, from an earlier price of around £1800. Today John Lewis, a very established and respectable UK chain department store, are offering this lens for £1019 - a staggering reduction of almost £800 on the price they were selling it for three weeks back.

When I saw the listing on Camera Price Buster (an excellent UK price comparison site), I couldn't believe it, so I went to the JL website to check and it's there. If I had a thousand pounds, I'd be buying one today. Sadly I haven't. It looks like the deal of a lifetime for us poor UK shutterbugs, who generally pay much higher prices for our Canon gear than our US counterparts.


----------



## johnb (Sep 2, 2014)

A brief follow up - the eagle eyed amongst you will have noticed that the John Lewis website screen shot shows the item as now being shown as 'out of stock' (surprise, surprise!). John Lewis' motto is 'never knowingly undersold' and I have managed to get them to price match their own advertised prices on out of stock Canon items in the past when they come back into stock. It all depends on the price that is being quoted in-store. The price matching only applies to goods available on the high street and not to internet pricing.

This is a very reputable company, not some fly-by-night 'bait and switch' set-up.


----------



## johnb (Sep 2, 2014)

A further update - I have just phoned my local John Lewis branch (Cribbs Causeway by Bristol). Customer services have confirmed that they are completely out of stock of the 70-200 f/2.8L II IS USM but could put an order in for me and the price of the lens, when it arrives, would be £1019. This is apparently now the current John Lewis price for this lens both on the internet and in-store.

Amazing!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 2, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> It's the dawning of the age of aquarius .. good old EF is dying ... new native short flangeback lenses for mirrorless FF are on the horizon ... or maybe even around the corner.
> 
> Canon has to lower lens prices, because so many people like myself are not interested in big mirrorslappers any longer.



Say hello to Peter Pan and Tinkerbell for us while you're visiting Neverland, ok?


----------



## JohanCruyff (Sep 2, 2014)

Nobody cuts prices if sales grow. 

It could be just a signal that "the Economy" is not as strong as it seems, and even the sale of Luxury lenses are affected.


----------



## zlatko (Sep 2, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> It's the dawning of the age of aquarius .. good old EF is dying ... new native short flangeback lenses for mirrorless FF are on the horizon ... or maybe even around the corner.
> 
> Canon has to lower lens prices, because so many people like myself are not interested in big mirrorslappers any longer.



Then the EF system must have been really dead some years back when lens prices where even lower. For example, in 2008, I bought the 135L for around $950. I bought another one in 2013 for $900. Its current price is $1049 -- after the price drop. Mirrorless must have been really hot back then. ;-)


----------



## Woody (Sep 2, 2014)

I have to agree that the age of DSLRs is coming to a close. Canon knows it and I suspect the recent price cut is to clear their in-house stock.

Look at the latest CIPA numbers:

Ratio of DSLR to MILC shipped between Jan and July 2014:
Worlwide = 3.23:1
Japan =1.52:1
America (North and South) = 5.5:1 (WOW, WOW, WOW...)
Europe = 4.6:1 (WOW, WOW, WOW...)

Compare that ratio to Jan - Dec 2013:
Worlwide = 4.18:1
Japan =1.63:1
America (North and South) = 8.9:1 (drastic drop in 2014.. WOW)
Europe = 7.1:1

In the MILC arena, Sony is the current leader... Olympus, Panasonic and the rest are left in the dust. Nikon, of course, made a huge blunder with their tiny 1-series camera sensors but there is still time for Canon to change their course....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 2, 2014)

Woody said:


> I have to agree that the age of DSLRs is coming to a close. Canon knows it and I suspect the recent price cut is to clear their in-house stock.



LOL. Sure, price cuts can help clear inventory. Your implication that the cause is the upcoming predominance of mirrorless is, quite simply, ridiculous.

As for your CIPA comparison of 1H14 to 1H13 – keep in mind that the major players in mirrorless have all released new models this year, whereas the #1 dSLR maker has not released a new consumer model so far 2014. I think you're making too much of a short-term trend.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> As for your CIPA comparison of 1H14 to 1H13 – keep in mind that the major players in mirrorless have all released new models this year, whereas the #1 dSLR maker has not released a new consumer model so far 2014. I think you're making too much of a short-term trend.


Yep, no new xxxD, xxD, or xD camera from Canon would certainly affect short term sales, probably in the same way the T5i, 70D, and 6D (actually being available closer to Dec 2012) coming out in 2013 boosted that years sales for Canon. What were the ratios in 2012 and 2011? Not to mention, ratios that are 3:1, 4:1, etc are still pretty massive...you're talking several years at your presumed shrinking pace til they'd be 1:1

edit: Yeah, so, the 3 year trend line pretty much shows mirrorless as a steady niche, and DSLR sales heavily dependent on new cameras coming out (notice the sharp drop after Photokina announced cameras have been sold a few months). When Canon and Nikon both release entire new lines of cameras (2012 and 2013), sales are seasonal but steady. When they dont, they slump. 

Id also say there is a clearly slight decline in DSLR sales as a total trend, but its hard to attribute that to mirror less. Could be the lack of big improvements in DSLRs...could be world economies...could be distribution delays carrying over from 2012


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 2, 2014)

Come on people, these "price drops" are just pure marketing! Who here ever buys Canon lenses at full MSRP? Don't you all wait for those "deals" like instant rebates and mail in rebates?

The MSRP prices are always artificially high, so when they are lowered you feel all warm and fuzzy dropping 1600 on a new lens- but at least you "saved" 100 bucks! 

The sky isn't falling. This has nothing to do with Sony's magical sensors, or Sigma's world beating lenses, or mirrorless taking over... It's just marketing.

The point of marketing to boost sales.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 2, 2014)

Sigma/art is hurting canon lens sales.
Refusal to buy new lenses unless canon releases new bodies first also hurts canon lens sales.
People switching to Sony a7/r/s hurt canon lens sales.
People switching to mirrorless fuji x system hurt canon lens sales.
People like myself refusing to buy anything new from canon until they deliver a fully competitive ff mirrorless system .. Hurt canon lens sales...

Enough so to force 10% Price cuts across major parts of the lens lineup. Hehe. Just love it. No more aggressive price hikes in order to boost profits despite falling number of units sold. Canon clearly in the defense due to their strategy to try to only offer fat old mirrorslappers instead of groundbreaking, truly dihital mirroless interchanheable lens cameras and native lenses for them. Hehe. Just love it. Hehehe!


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Sep 2, 2014)

Can someone explain why the 24-70/f4 is $1,300 in Canada and $1000 in US, but the 24-70/f2.8II is $2000 in Canada and $2100 in US? The same kind of flip-flop in pricing applies to other lenses as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Hehehe!



Yes, your complete lack of business acumen is rather amusing, in a sad sort of way.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Sigma/art is hurting canon lens sales.
> Refusal to buy new lenses unless canon releases new bodies first also hurts canon lens sales.
> People switching to Sony a7/r/s hurt canon lens sales.
> People switching to mirrorless fuji x system hurt canon lens sales.
> ...



LOL....I almost have to wipe off my espresso from the screen ;D


----------



## cayenne (Sep 4, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> It's the dawning of the age of aquarius .. good old EF is dying ... new native short flangeback lenses for mirrorless FF are on the horizon ... or maybe even around the corner.
> 
> Canon has to lower lens prices, because so many people like myself are not interested in big mirrorslappers any longer.


Yeah...like those Canon mirrorless cameras are just RUSHING out the doors, hard to find one left to buy....[rolls eyes]


----------



## knoxtown (Sep 4, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> *Sigma/art is hurting canon lens sales.*
> Refusal to buy new lenses unless canon releases new bodies first also hurts canon lens sales.
> People switching to Sony a7/r/s hurt canon lens sales.
> People switching to mirrorless fuji x system hurt canon lens sales.
> ...



Not really. I don't know any professionals who work in the field that are using them. I'm on my third 35 art lens, and looking to replace it as soon as possible. The optics may be good, but the durability is a major concern. My autofocus has crapped out multiple times just being in humid weather. They aren't made for pros, just amateurs who want something better than low end Canon gear. I guess it's fine for pros working the studio, but for the majority of us working photojournalists, its a waste of money. God bless L glass. It takes a beating and keeps working.


----------



## iaind (Sep 5, 2014)

johnb said:


> A further update - I have just phoned my local John Lewis branch (Cribbs Causeway by Bristol). Customer services have confirmed that they are completely out of stock of the 70-200 f/2.8L II IS USM but could put an order in for me and the price of the lens, when it arrives, would be £1019. This is apparently now the current John Lewis price for this lens both on the internet and in-store.
> 
> Amazing!



This is price of 70=200 2.8 non is


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 5, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Sigma/art is hurting canon lens sales.
> Refusal to buy new lenses unless canon releases new bodies first also hurts canon lens sales.
> People switching to Sony a7/r/s hurt canon lens sales.
> People switching to mirrorless fuji x system hurt canon lens sales.
> ...



hmm i guess a little reality check of the yen to usd doesn't have an influence.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2014)

rrcphoto said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma/art is hurting canon lens sales.
> ...



Again with the reality and facts. : Doesn't it make a lot more sense that AvTvM's incessant use of the derogatory term 'mirrorslapper' on these forums has finally shamed Canon into dropping lens prices in the hopes of bringing him back into the fold and putting an end to his ridicule?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 8, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> I can also see some price drops here in Germany. But most retailers have not yet reduced their prices.


Price drops haven't been permanent. Some seem to just have been some discounts. But they looked different.


----------

